# Noob Belknap Bike Questions



## gopedbelknap (Sep 2, 2011)

*1931 Resto - Noob Belknap Bike Questions*

Hi there, I am obviously new to this forum but my grandfather and I just picked up the old family bicycle that was originally purchased by his father in the 1929-1931 time frame. Today he gave me the original registration envelope with a registration card from 1941 (4 digit phone number). I remember seeing this bike hanging on the garage wall when I was growing up. For the past 11 years or so it has been hanging on a barn wall in a little Texas town. I am going to start tear down on it within the next few days or weeks and plan a restorative project (one that will probably be frowned on by true antique enthusiasts, but it is not being done for resale or value purposes rather a tribute to my family and recently passed father).

The question I have is where would I begin my search to find the front name plate for the Belknaps prior to 1933?

Thanks for taking the time to check this thread and any help is so greatly appreciated.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to the CABE! pics always help....


----------



## gopedbelknap (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, I will most likely be able to post pics when I get back home with the bike as this will be a very documented rebuild but was wanting to know where I could start looking for a front neck/stem "Belknap" tag/plate in the meantime. Another forum I am apart of has a classifieds section where we can buy/trade normal and hard to find parts that we are insearch of for builds/repairs. I was wondering if there is somewhere besides ebay/CL that you all use to find these items for your classic and antique bicycles.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 2, 2011)

usually if you can't find it on ebay or CL try swap meets, not sure of your location but let us know and we usually update on the latest swap meets and also you can prob find a lot of your parts on thecabe, just ask and you'll prob find what your looking for. But as soon as you show us pictures we can tell you what 
should be on the bike and what shouldn't, and possibly if its complete you may not have to replace anything.


----------



## gopedbelknap (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is what I am working with. I am in the Central Texas Area. Please let me know what you can about this bicycle. I am looking specifically for the front "Belknap" tag


----------



## gopedbelknap (Jan 1, 2013)

I think I have made my new years resolution to get this bike restored by the end of 2013. It is still sitting in the same condition as pictured above. I often have questions that come across my head about this restoration.

-Can I use newer wheels on this frame?
-Are there new bottom brackets and headsets that will work on this frame?
-If I run a newer wheelset and bottom bracket is there a newer sprocket that will work so I dont have to use skip tooth chain?

I know these arent traditional restoration type questions but the goal of this restoration is to make it rideable and presentable while keeping costs lower. My hobby dollars are more tied to scooters at this point but I have a strong desire to get this Belknap redone.

Hey guys and gals, I do appreciate any time and help you have to offer and Happy New Years to you.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 1, 2013)

Keep the original running gear. It is almost impossible to wear

out if kept properly lubricated. Spend your money elsewhere in

your restoration. My $.02


----------



## pelletman (Jan 1, 2013)

That would be my .02 too.  Now you have 4 cents!


----------



## gopedbelknap (Jan 1, 2013)

Where do you guys get your seats redone. I am wanting to get this one done in a nicer leather. I think I will need it blased and powdercoated first though.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 1, 2013)

If the leather top is sandwiched between two metal pans it's easy to recover.  If it it is not and you don't want to get creative, find a "double pan" saddle.  There are some places that will re-do your seat for about $300.00.


----------



## ram.1950 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi!  Congratulations on your Belknap! I was excited to see one older than mine which was dated by Phil Marshall (rms37). I'm still pondering exactly what I am going to do with mine but keeping it as original as possible is the idea.

This may or may not be of any help but I've included a pic of my Belknap Head Badge. Mine is a 1936 Snyder built bike and it seems to me most of the headbadges before '36 were different. Good luck with your build and Have Fun!    Robert


----------



## gopedbelknap (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Ram, If you come across another badge please post up or shoot me a PM. Even if its not the correct year it would be closer than what I have currently. This project is still moving at a snails pace. I am doing an internet build competition with a Goped right now on a site where I help moderate and that is consuming all my extra time currently. 

I have spoke with a few other members here and it looks like most of the accessories (Fenders, rack, etc...) are not original so a true restoration will not be necessary for this project. I also have been informed that shiny isnt always viewed as desireable here but this bike may get shiny powdercoat. The reason and story for that goes past "enthusiasts desires" or "authentic looking". If I can get this done, I will probably provide a little more backstory on this piece of family history.

I'll be back posting in the thread as I need help running into obstacles here.

In the meantime, if anyone has a belknap head badge please PM me.

Thanks,


----------



## gopedbelknap (Aug 17, 2013)

Time has been really getting away from me this year. I have recruited the help of a Bike shop here in the Austin area called "Windmill Bicycles" to help me locate some parts and do some other things. I have taken this a direction of modernizing the bike. Progress is moving but excitement has really kicked in at this point. The enthusiasts may not agree with the direction this is going but the value in this bike is the sentimental piece from family history. It will be something that is truly enjoyable for me and other family to ride and different than anything I have ever seen.

Ended up not being able to locate the Belknap Headtube badge but Windmill Bicycles ordered me a "Bravaria" badge with a big "B" looking way more modern that will fit the theme of my Newschool Belknap. Would love to attend the upcoming swap meet in Hurst (3 hours north) as it sounds like it will be a blast but looks like that wont fit the calendar .

I'll get some update pics when I get to a good photo point.


----------



## gopedbelknap (Nov 10, 2013)

Ended up going with a brooks saddle. Frame is all blasted down and I will be getting some cracks and breaks I have found rewelded.

Does anyone have any insight as to whether I should have the joints/breaks brazed or welded. Authenticity is not as important here to me as the bike has more sentimental meaning than anything else. The whole frame will be recieving powdercoat anyways.

Thanks again for the help gentlemen and ladies.

-GopedBelknap


----------



## gopedbelknap (May 11, 2014)

Making progress slower than I wanted but I am extremely happy with where it is. Frame has some added support and will most likely be getting some more fab as I do plan to ride this.

The coaster brakes on the back are just not enough for me personally so the front is getting a disc brake set up to assist. My Grandfather was in town this past weekend. I was able to show him the progress made on the bike from his childhood. He told me he was going through some stuff and came across this badge. I cleaned it up and plan to rivet to the back fender.

I asked him about the badge and he didnt recall exactly what it was from but speculated since his father was in in WWI that through the VFW he signed my Grandfather up for the "bicycle safety club". Any additional info you folks could provide on the badge would be interesting.....

Here are some pics.


----------



## gopedbelknap (Jun 28, 2014)

I got it to pretty much a place of completion. Only thing that remained from the start was the frame and that even recieved some modification for strength. I love the way this thing rides. Thanks for the help here fellows and ladies.


----------



## Jody22baker (Sep 5, 2018)

gopedbelknap said:


> I got it to pretty much a place of completion. Only thing that remained from the start was the frame and that even recieved some modification for strength. I love the way this thing rides. Thanks for the help here fellows and ladies.



Very, very nice!


----------

